# A cajun sunday lunch/ Crawfish etoufee.



## eman (May 17, 2010)

Decided to use some crawfish leftover from the boil to make an etoufee.
I had 3 lbs of tails leftover from our last boil in the freezer. Thawed them and got out the big pot .
(Recipe to follow)
Diced , onions ,celery , bell pepper ( cajun trinity).
also diced fine 4 cloves garlic ( gotta keep the vampires away) 

sauteed the trinity in butter till clear then added garlic and cooked 5 more min.
added crawfish water and seasoning and cooked for 30 min. 
made a cornstarch slurry and added to thicken. 
add parsley and green onions and cook for 5 more min.



Decided to do fried eggplant medallions to serve the etoufee over instead of the usual rice.
Sliced eegplant in 1/4" slices and marinated for 1 hr in seasoned buttermilk.
Breaded the eggplant in half masa flour and half all pourpose flour seasoned w/ cajun dust.
fried till golden brown


Battery went dead in camera b4 i could get a plated pic. 
But i got leftovers .so i'll try then.
Forgot the recipe!
INGREDIANTS:
3 lbs crawfish tails ( can also use shrimp)
1/2 lb butter
1 1/2 cup diced onion
3/4 cup diced bell pepper
1 cup diced celery
3 cups cold water
1 1/2 tbsp corn starch
1/4 cup chopped parsley
1/4 cup green onions
 Cajun seasoning
 1/4 tsp thyme 
1/4 tsp  oregano

lets cook:
 season tails w/ cajun seasoning set aside 
Heat butter in a stock pot.
 sautee onions bell pepper celery an garlic
add rest of the ingrediants except for corstarch and the green onions and parsley
 simmer 30 mins. test for seasoning at this time and add if needed.. make a slurry w/ the corstarch and add while stirring to thicken .
 Add green onions and parsley and cook for 5 more min.


----------



## ozark rt (May 17, 2010)

Man oh man how I long for a good etoufee. Or even just some good mud bugs. Around here all you can get are farm raised crawfish. I guess they are better than no crawfish at all but I sure do miss the ones we caught ourselves.


----------



## suthrngrllr (May 17, 2010)

Dude, you got me drooling eman, looks great. Pass da' rice.


----------



## pineywoods (May 17, 2010)

Looks like another meal I should have been there for


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 17, 2010)

You know I don't live that far away!! Just kiddin', that sounds like something I need to make soon. Thanks for getting the Drool juices flowing.


----------



## crawdaddy (May 17, 2010)

just what i didn't need.......try finding a crawfish in Hawaii - if you do let me know!!  looks good.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 17, 2010)

Man Eman you are Rick are killing me with all this crawfish stuff. Heck Saturday Rick popped into chat to tell me he was just going to a crawfish boil at work. But atleast you give me a good recipe for the Etoufee so thanks for that and I'm going to go get a second job so I can afford some good ole crawfish for this recipe. Thanks E


----------

